# Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?



## Leihwagenmafia (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Pilkrute für die Ostsee mit der man gut werfen kann.

Länge sollte etwas über 3,00 Meter sein- also 3,20 - 3,30 Meter. 
Das Wurfgewicht sollte bis ca. 130 Gramm reichen, um ein bisschen Reserven zu haben. Außerdem will ich keine allzu weiche Rute haben.

Meine Penn Charisma ist mit zu weich und hat zu wenig Rückgrat. Gut finde ich die Balzer Matrix MX5- die gibt es glaube ich aber nicht mehr zu kaufen und ich meine es gab sie auch nur bis 3 Meter. 

Interessieren würde mich die 71° North in 3,20 Meter von Balzer, wobei die wiederrum auch recht weich sein soll.

Wer hat einen Tip für mich ? Möchte vielleicht jemand eine solche Rute verkaufen ?

Und bitte nicht den Tip, dass ich in ein Angelgeschäft gehen soll, um die Rute einmal in der Hand zu halten- der Tip ist gut, aber wenig hilfreich, da die Auswahl an längeren Pilkruten im Rheinland in den meisten Läden doch sehr begrenzt ist...

Schönen Gruß

Die Leihwagenmafia


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Was für einen Köderbereich möchtest du denn hauptsächlich abdecken?

Passen könnte da die Team Daiwa Ivory Light Pilk, eine geniale Rutenserie, die leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird, aber noch von einigen angeboten wird.
Ich hatte sie mal, ab 75gr würde ich sie einsetzen, nach oben kannst du auch ohne Probleme mal 120gr und mehr ranhängen. Für unter 75gr ist sie zu stark in meinen Augen.

Ich habe keine mehr, weil meine durchgebrochen ist  Und da habe ich mir eine andere Rute geholt zum probieren :q

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Greenhorn (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Deine Ivory ist durchgebrochen, meine auch. Und ein Ersatzteil wich stark in der Farbe ab. Und dann stellen die auch noch die Serie ein. M.E. Keine tolle Empfehlung.

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Also in der Regel angele ich mit Pilkern von 50- 80 Gramm. Wenn es mal Stürmisch wird, soll die Rute aber auch mal für einen Pilker mit 100 Gramm taugen.


----------



## Skizzza (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin!

Ich fische die Baltic Sea 165  (71 North)  in der 3.20er Edition nun seit nem halben Jahr. Bin total begeistert.  Sie ist schon relativ weich, aber hat unglaublich viel Rückrat. Sehr gute Wurfeigenschaften kommen hinzu. Und das Gewicht ist minimal. Ich fische genau wie du zw. 40-75 gramm, häufig auch Gufi mit Bombe. Dafür ist sie perfekt geeignet, aber zur Not kannste auch mal 100 oder sogar 120 ranhängen und geht immer noch spitze. Die angegeben 165 würde ich ihr allerdings nicht antun.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## micha_2 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

habe auch die ivory aber in 3,60. zum angeln bis 200g das beste was gibt. aber das wars auch schon. sie verzeiht nicht den kleinsten fehler, irgenwo gegen hauen oder selbst kleinste dorsche hochheben, mag sie nich.
meine empfehlung grauvell heavy spin in 3,45 bis 180g und du willst keine andere mehr


----------



## pite (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Ne sorry, aber in dem Bereich kenn ich mich absolut nicht aus.
Aber vlt. wär ne einfache Bambus-Rute zu empfelen?


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> habe auch die ivory aber in 3,60. zum angeln bis 200g das beste was gibt. aber das wars auch schon. sie verzeiht nicht den kleinsten fehler, irgenwo gegen hauen oder selbst kleinste dorsche hochheben, mag sie nich.
> meine empfehlung grauvell heavy spin in 3,45 bis 180g und du willst keine andere mehr



Hallo Micha,

ich finde im Internet gar nichts über die Rute. #c

Was kostet der Spaß denn ungefähr ? Ist das was ganz exklusives ?

Hast Du vielleicht einen Link von einem Anbieter, der die vertreibt ?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## pite (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Was hältst du denn von der guten alten Bambus Rute?


----------



## pike-81 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Also ich hab die Quantum World Champion Jigger 3,45m WG 50-170g. Die bekommt man für um die 200 Euro. (Von meiner trenne ich mich aber nicht.) Damit hab ich schon Dorsche von fast 10kg hochgepumpt, die taugt was. Weniger WG würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil Du nie weißt, was Dich auf der Ostsee erwartet.
Petri


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



pite schrieb:


> Was hältst du denn von der guten alten Bambus Rute?



Da habe ich noch nie mit geangelt. Ich würde so einem "Stück Holz" auch irgendwie kein Vertrauen schenken- auch wenn die Ruten sicherlich gut sind.

Ist eben wie beim Auto - Mercedes, oder Japaner, oder wie beim Haus - Fertighaus, oder massiv- Gefühlssache eben...


----------



## MeFo_83 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

warum eigentlich so eine lange rute ???
ist in meinen augen doch nicht so toll zum pilken.
warum nicht ne kurze?
weniger kraftaufwand und nen kürzerer weg zum fisch! und werfen geht mit ner 1,80 oder ner 2,40 genauso gut!#h


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Quantum World Champion Jigger 3,45m WG 50-170g. Die bekommt man für um die 200 Euro. (Von meiner trenne ich mich aber nicht.) Damit hab ich schon Dorsche von fast 10kg hochgepumpt, die taugt was. Weniger WG würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil Du nie weißt, was Dich auf der Ostsee erwartet.
> Petri



Heißes Teil. Die Rute sieht echt gut aus. Unter 200 Euro geht da aber wohl leider gar nix. Aber die halte ich mal im Auge. 

Im April bin ich wieder fünf Tage auf einem Mehrtageskutter - 
Mal sehen, ob ich die irgendwo mal in die Hand nehmen kann...

Scheint auf jeden Fall ein heißer Tip zu sein. Ich habe ja noch was Zeit zum überlegen...

Danke schon mal !


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich so eine lange rute ???
> ist in meinen augen doch nicht so toll zum pilken.
> warum nicht ne kurze?
> weniger kraftaufwand und nen kürzerer weg zum fisch! und werfen geht mit ner 1,80 oder ner 2,40 genauso gut!#h



Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass man vom Kutter aus weit werfen muss. Das geht mit einer langen Rute einfach besser. 

Meiner Ansicht muss man für große Weiten mit einer langen Rute deutlich weniger Kraft auswerfen, als wenn man mit einer kurzen Rute angelt. 

Aber auch das ist sicher Geschmackssache...


----------



## MeFo_83 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

joa geschmacksache ist alles |rolleyes
große weiten abgrasen geht doch genauso gut, nur gewußt wie|rolleyes
der Spezi vom kapitän mit dem wir das letzte mal draußen waren, hat aus dem handgelenk von unten heraus fast doppelt so weit wie ich (über kopf) geworfen#t
ich mit ner 2,40 rute und er mit ner 1,80 ;+|supergri
coole sache mit anzusehen!
aber wie du schon sagtest, jedem sein geschmack:m
dann viel erfolg beim suchen,petri für die mehrtagsfahrt, und schöne feiertage vorab!!!#h|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



pite schrieb:


> Was hältst du denn von der guten alten Bambus Rute?


 
??????


Ich habe schon diverse Bambusruten mal in der Hand gehabt (also, "gespleißte") und fand die nicht so überzeugend. Zu dick, schwer und weich in den höheren WG Klassen, für die ganz feinen Sachen finde ich die besser.

Zu der Rutenlänge:
Ich persöhnlich komme mit kurzen Ruten fast gar nicht klar. 
Wenn ich direkt unterm Boot fische geht es noch, aber sobald ich den Köder etwas rausfeuer finde ich die Köderkontrolle richtig bescheiden.
Auch vom Kleinboot fische ich längere Ruten bis 3 Meter.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> ??????



Nicht ernstnehmen#d
Guck Dir mal seine anderen Beiträge an, da ist wenig sinnvolles bei.


----------



## Multe (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Die Quantum World Champion Jigger 3,45m WG 180g ist sicherlich das beste was du auf dem Markt gerade finden kannst. Wobei die Quantum World Champion Super Jig Unlimited natürlich auch TOP ist. Aber kostet auch schon einiges. Meine Quantum World Champion habe ich schon seit es sie auf dem Markt gibt und ich bin immer noch voll zufrieden damit.
Auf dem Kutter muss es einfach so eine lange Rute sein, damit du richtig weit werfen kannst, wenn es erforderlich ist. Nur solltest du beim Kauf einer Rute beachten das sie nicht zu schwer ist. die Quantum wiegt z.B. 326gr und das passt gerade noch.


----------



## Franky (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hmmmm...... Bei mir steht noch son (irgend eine Quantum-Pilke in 3.45 m) Prügel im Keller rum...


----------



## Andy Antitackle (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Ich möchte hier mal meine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk in 3,3m ins Gespräch bringen.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruss und frohe WEihnachten an alle

Andy Antitackle
#h


----------



## UMK (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hy,

wenn es eine gute Rute von über drei Metern sein soll, dann schau Dir doch einmal die Seahawk Pro Pilk von Fenwick in der Heavy-Ausführung, Länge 3,30 m, Wurfgewicht bis 150 gr an. Da ich die habe und auch die Penn Charisma im Keller steht, kann ich sagen, dass die Fenwick die straffere Rute mit schöner sensibler Spitze ist. Im Übrigen sehr gut ausgestattet, klasse Rollenhalter, offener Blank im Griffteil - da spürt man über den Finger alles, super Beringung mit Wulst vorn. Ist beim Gerlinger im Angebotekatalog für 77,90 €. Für meinen Geschmack super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal meine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk in 3,3m ins Gespräch bringen.
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Gruss und frohe WEihnachten an alle
> ...



Ich habe die Charisma in 3,00 Meter. Mit 30-130 gr und 50- 150 gr WG. Ich finde die im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten aber zu weich und bei beiden Ruten finde ich, dass bei 85 - 90 gr Schluss ist mit Gefühl- auch wenn das WG deutlich höher liegt.

Als 3- teilige kann man die nur so bequem transportieren...

Ich nutze die Ruten sehr gerne am Rhein zum Grundangeln...


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmmmm...... Bei mir steht noch son (irgend eine Quantum-Pilke in 3.45 m) Prügel im Keller rum...



Heißt das etwa auf deutsch, dass Du die Rute hast und loswerden willst ?


----------



## elbetaler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Es gibt wirklich eine große Anzahl an guten Pilkruten auf dem Markt. Dabei ist dann der Preis nur eine von vielen Kriterien, um die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. Was nützt eine sehr lange Rute, wenn man einfach zu klein ist, um sie richtig bedienen zu können? 
Nach meiner Erfahrung kann eine Rute nicht alles abdecken, denn die Verhältnisse auf dem Meer können sich schnell ändern. Dann ist man mit einer weiteren Rute (andere Eigenschaften) gut beraten. Ich nehme auf den Kutter bis zu vier Ruten mit, zwischen 2,40 und 4,00m. Kurze Ruten= gute Wurfweite, Verwendung von Hakensystemen eher hinderlich, meist ermüdungsfrei fischbar - Köderkontrolle eingeschränkt, Einsatz von Mono und Geflochtener und: WENN ES RICHTIG KNALLT, hat man den Fisch schneller hochgepumpt als bei einer langen Rute. Lange Rute= Ich fische z.B. eine Shimano Technium in 3,50 mit Wg. von 50-100g in fast allen Situationen. Bei ruhigem Wetter kommen Pilker von 30-55g ohne Tannenbaum (Beifänger etc.) und bei mehr bewegter See bis ca. 80g, gerne dann auch mit Beifängerchen, zum Einsatz. Wobei diese Rute bei ca. 70g beste Wurfweiten erzielt (Geflochtene 0,10-0,13mm). Lange Ruten eignen sich auch hervorragend zu Abdrift- und Naturköderangeln.
Das Thema ist damit längst nicht erschöpft, aber ich jetzt.
Auch von mir gute Wünsche zum Fest. Petri!


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich eine große Anzahl an guten Pilkruten auf dem Markt. Dabei ist dann der Preis nur eine von vielen Kriterien, um die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. Was nützt eine sehr lange Rute, wenn man einfach zu klein ist, um sie richtig bedienen zu können?
> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann eine Rute nicht alles abdecken, denn die Verhältnisse auf dem Meer können sich schnell ändern. Dann ist man mit einer weiteren Rute (andere Eigenschaften) gut beraten. Ich nehme auf den Kutter bis zu vier Ruten mit, zwischen 2,40 und 4,00m. Kurze Ruten= gute Wurfweite, Verwendung von Hakensystemen eher hinderlich, meist ermüdungsfrei fischbar - Köderkontrolle eingeschränkt, Einsatz von Mono und Geflochtener und: WENN ES RICHTIG KNALLT, hat man den Fisch schneller hochgepumpt als bei einer langen Rute. Lange Rute= Ich fische z.B. eine Shimano Technium in 3,50 mit Wg. von 50-100g in fast allen Situationen. Bei ruhigem Wetter kommen Pilker von 30-55g ohne Tannenbaum (Beifänger etc.) und bei mehr bewegter See bis ca. 80g, gerne dann auch mit Beifängerchen, zum Einsatz. Wobei diese Rute bei ca. 70g beste Wurfweiten erzielt (Geflochtene 0,10-0,13mm). Lange Ruten eignen sich auch hervorragend zu Abdrift- und Naturköderangeln.
> Das Thema ist damit längst nicht erschöpft, aber ich jetzt.
> Auch von mir gute Wünsche zum Fest. Petri!




Keine Sorge. Mit fast 2 Meter bin ich nicht zu "kurz" für eine 3,00 m + "X"- Rute...

Danke noch mal für die hilfreichen Tips und natürlich auch ein Dankeschönan alle die mir eine Bologneserute empfehlen wollen, weil sie damit mal einen Stör im Forellenpuff gefangen haben, die sicherlich auch einem Dorsch standhält.

@Elbetaler: Meine unqualifizierten Kommentare sind nicht auf dich gemünzt.

Prost und frohe Weihnachten wünscht

Die Leihwagenmafia

und immer eine handbreit Küstennebel unter´m Kiel


----------



## elbetaler (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Naja, du weißt doch wie das ist: Um alle Aspekte zu beleuchten, müsste man ein dickes Buch über das Thema schreiben. Was mir auch noch wichtig erscheint ist die Länge und Beschaffenheit des Rutengriffes und des Rollenhalters. Auch muss grössen- und gewichtsmässig die Rolle zur Rute passen. 
Nochmal wegen der Körpergrösse. Das sollte nur allgemein gesprochen sein. Du hast bestimmt auch schon mal kleinere Kinder auf dem Kutter angeln gesehen. Da wird es besonders deutlich, da "passen" die meisten Ruten nicht und die Kinder ermüden schnell und verlieren die Lust. Da fällt mir ein: gibt es eigentlich ein Mindestalter um mit dem Kutter mitzufahren?


----------



## bastelberg (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Viele Leute, Viele Meinungen. Ich selbst benutze ebenso die Charisma, 3,30m.
Je nach Drift aber auch gern Mal eine Spinnrute, 3m, 60 WG. Mit einem 40er Pilker absolutes, geiles Angeln. Habe mir jetzt von Comoran eine Spinnrute, 2,7m, 80g WG, Black Bull HC zugelegt. Nicht so teuer, aber irre leicht und recht steif. Werde sie nächstes Jahr auf der Osttsee testen. Weil Reiserute ist sie auch was für den Urlaub, z.B. Florida. Na ja werd Mal sehen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



bastelberg schrieb:


> Viele Leute, Viele Meinungen. Ich selbst benutze ebenso die Charisma, 3,30m.
> Je nach Drift aber auch gern Mal eine Spinnrute, 3m, 60 WG. Mit einem 40er Pilker absolutes, geiles Angeln. Habe mir jetzt von Comoran eine Spinnrute, 2,7m, 80g WG, Black Bull HC zugelegt. Nicht so teuer, aber irre leicht und recht steif. Werde sie nächstes Jahr auf der Osttsee testen. Weil Reiserute ist sie auch was für den Urlaub, z.B. Florida. Na ja werd Mal sehen.


 
Moin, 

Ich hab auch ne black bull Spin aber ne älter Version 3m bis 80g zum Anfang genommen, da diese mir aber zuweich war bin bei ner shimano antares 300XH gelandet. Bis 90g super fischbar, bis 130g hab ich sie überkopf geworfen macht aber kein spass mehr. Hab auch noch ne dega großmann Version seatwister 3,20m bis 180g und zebco World Champion 3,45m bis 200g super Ruten beides aber irgent wie fisch ich lieber die Antares.

Gruß
Jonas 

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## thomas19 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin, moin,
meine Ostseeruten sind alle von Gerlinger, die Rollen auch. Momentan gibts dort die "Diabolo V" Distance Pilk von Balzer in 2,75m u. 3,05m. 
WG ist von 45-175 g.
Und an Rollen habe ich dort die Abu Garcia Card 706 ALB LX entdeckt. Die müßte laut Beschreibungstext salzwasserfest sein u. sie hat vor allen Dingen eine gefräste Kurbel. Also kein lästiger Splint, der laufend rausrutscht. Beides ist im Angebotekatalog, im Netz unter Sonderangebote.
Schnur u. Pilker kaufe ich beim Fachhändler, der will ja auch leben. Fütter unter die Geflochtene ausreichend Monofile, sonst kanns teuer werden.
frohe Weihnacht wünscht
thomas19


----------



## XDorschhunterX (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Zur Frage, es gibt keine ultimative Pilkrute, die alles kann!!!! Man braucht eh mind 2 Stück: eine leichtere, aber trotzdem schnelle und straffe Rute für ruhiges Wetter und eine kräftigere/härtere Rute für schwerere Köder und Kontakt zum Fisch, wenn es stürmt o. mehr Drift ist. Ich fische bei Ententeich auch gern mit einer schweren Lachsspinnrute die mit ca 110gr angegeben oder Shimanos Diaflash 330 XH EX 50-100gr. Ist ne geile Sache Dorsche leicht zu angeln, aber leider ist meistens der Wettergott nicht mit uns. Sodaß ich mir mittlerweile sogar eine 3,50m 300gr Rute zugelegt habe, die ich dieses Jahr im Oktober bei Wind 7 in 25-30 m Wassertiefe mit 200 gr Pilkern als goldrichtig erwies. Highlight war nachdem ich mit einer guten Doublette (70 cm & 55 cm) an den Haken 3,5-4 m über dem Wasserspiegel im Bug stand und niemand zum Gaffen kam, ich dann kurzerhand die beiden per Rute an Deck geholt habe. ja die Rue ist noch ganz, war nicht weiß und stand nicht Ivory drauf. 
Das die Daiwa Ivorys brechen wie Streichhölzer ist kein Geheimnis mehr, daher hat Daiwa sie ja aus dem Programm genommen. Was nützt eine schöne leichte Pilkrute die, wenn es mal zur Sache geht, wegknackt wie Glas. Die Frage ist, was du ausgeben willst. Um die 100 € gibt es kaum was besseres wie Biltz-Pilker Nordland Special Edition Pilk 3,25m oder 3,50 m 35-175 gr ordentlich verarbeitet, gut ausgestattet und gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis. Die Fenwick kenne ich nicht, aber wenn es im Angebot so günstig ist, ist wohl eine Option. Ich würde aber vorher mal irgendwo Probe schütteln wollen.  Zur Grauvell Sensi Spin heavy gibt es auch ein Problem: das Handteil ist bei der 3,50m mittig unter dem Rollenhalter aus 2 unterschiedlichen Teilen zusammengeklebt. Sehen tut man das auf den esten Blick nicht, es bricht dort gern incl Rollenhalter auseinander. Das sieht beim Angeln genauso doof aus, wie wenn eine Daiwa Ivory die an der Spitze bricht. Die Quantum Ruten sind ganz nett. Mittlerweile hat man bei Quantum auch das Ring-Gammel-Problem in den Griff bekommen. Fiesgrüne Ringe sehen selbst an einer helltürkisen Rute einfach Sch.. aus voralem wenn man über 200 € dafür ausgegeben hat. Die besten schwereren langen Pilkruten hat wohl zur Zeit Cormoran mit den 3,30 oder 3,50m 180 bzw 200 gr Black Star CM Ruten. Leider baut Shimano ja keine Solstace und Techniums Pilkruten mehr, die bist heute unerreicht sind. Unter Angelbedingungen praktisch unkaputtbar, top verarbeitet und nicht zu schwer. Aber wie gesagt seit knapp 10 Jahren weg vom Markt. Aspire und Co sind zwar schön und edel aber das sind Ivorys auch vor dem Bruch ^^

Achso, wenn Geld eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, Daiwas Saltist Jig Special LTD100 3,35m  WG 150 gr. Mehr Rute bekommst nicht fürs Geld ^^
Nein die ist nicht im Daiwa Katalog 2011 o.2012


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*



UMK schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> wenn es eine gute Rute von über drei Metern sein soll, dann schau Dir doch einmal die Seahawk Pro Pilk von Fenwick in der Heavy-Ausführung, Länge 3,30 m, Wurfgewicht bis 150 gr an. Da ich die habe und auch die Penn Charisma im Keller steht, kann ich sagen, dass die Fenwick die straffere Rute mit schöner sensibler Spitze ist.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, bin jetzt auch im Besitz dieser Rute in 3,30m. Die Fenwick ist wirklich verflucht straff! Also ich weiß ja nicht, was bei Dir "Spitzenaktion" bedeutet, aber nach meinem Trockentest bin ich doch etwas überrascht. 
- 50g = fast noch gerade, minimale Biegung
- 80g = ca. 2cm Biegung
- 120g = ca. 3,5cm Biegung

Bei 150g ist die Belastungsgrenze (als Wurfgewicht) meines Erachtens noch nicht erreicht. Habe dann einen Blockiertest gemacht und festgestellt, dass die Rute eine ausgeprägte parabolische Aktion hat. Also fürs feine oder mittelschwere Pilken ist sie nur bedingt einsetzbar. Aber im Drill von Kapitalen kann sie dann punkten. Wahrscheinlich taugt diese Rute vorwiegend in der Abdrift oder fürs Naturköderangeln. Aber das muss ich erst noch rausfinden beim hoffentlich erfolgreichen Praxistest.
Tschüss und Petri.


----------



## BlitzPilker (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin Jungs,

ich dachte mal ich gebe auch mein Senf mit bei 
Also ich kann nur bestätigen das die Quantum World Champion Stöcke einfach der Hammer sind habe meine beiden jetzt auch schon ein paar Jährchen und habe mit den alles hochbekommen was sicher am Hacken hing.
Zu dem Thema das man min. 2 Pilken braucht um auf der Ostsee auf der richtigen Seite zu sein sehe ich ganz genauso. Ich persönlich habe immer 3-4 ruten mit an Board.
Welche Ruten absolut empfehlen kann ist die weiße Carbo Star Deluxe sea falls die wer von euch kennt. Ich bin echt happy darüber von den Dingern 2 stück zu besitzen, da sie seit langem nicht mehr hergestellt werden.
Von welchen Ruten ich noch sehr sehr viel halte sind die Black Star von cormoran absolut geile stöcke aber auch nur bis zu ner bestimmten Driftgeschwindigkeit zu fischen. Danach wird es echt schwer.
Aber um auf den Punkt zu kommen, ich persönlich finde das man nichts besseres als die Quantum für etwas mehr Wind und Drift ( kann man aber auch bei wenig Wind noch geil fischen ) und die Black Stars von Cormoran haben kann 
P.S. halte immer die Augen auf nach einer Weißen Carbo Star Deluxe Sea von Cormoran, wie gesagt meiner meinung nach dir beste Pilke die es gibt selbst bei mehr Wind obwohl sie nur bis 100gr Wurfgewicht hat :k
So ich wünsche euch nun einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und einen erfolgreichen Start in die Angelsaison 2012 #h

Lg BlitzPilker


----------



## J3ns3r (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hallo Leute

ich mach den Thread nochmal auf, da ich ebenso eine Pilkrute für die Ostsee suche.
Wie schauts denn mit den Nordland Ruten von Blitz Pilker aus? Taugen die was bzw. gibts da irgendwelche "Schwachstellen"?
Mich würde die 3,50m mit 175-180gr WG interessieren.


----------



## Nordberg100 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hallo#h

Eine Länge von 3,50m und ein Wurfgewicht von über 150gr. brauchst Du eigentlich nicht wirklich für die Ostsee.

Ich bin ein absoluter SPORTEX-Fan und fische auf der Ostsee beim Pilken nichts anderes.

Absolut empfehlenswert ist von SPORTEX die KEV Sea Spin in einer Länge von 3,00m, mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100gr. Selbst Pilker mit einem weitaus geringeren Wurfgewicht lassen sich damit sehr gefühlvoll fischen.

Zugegeben, die Rute ist kein Schäppchen (ca. 300,- Euronen) aber bei guter Pflege hast Du Dein ganzes Leben was davon.

Bei diesem Stock hätte ich auch keine Bedenken mir was Gebrauchtes zu kaufen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## J3ns3r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Oha 300 Ocken sind aber mächtig heftig, da zieht mir meine Frau die Ohren lang, das geht überhaupt nicht.

Wie schauts denn mit einer Shimano Speedmaster AX 300 XH aus, die ist schon mal um 50% günstiger. Von der Länge und WG her ist sie gleich wie die Sportex.


----------



## JigTim (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hallo,

also ne Pilke über 3,00 Meter macht schon richtig Sinn auf der Ostsee, zumindest vom Kutter aus.
Also die Blitz Pilker Ruten sind nicht so schlecht, wobei die alten Serien deutlich besser sind, wie ich finde.

Die grundsätzliche Frage ist ob eher gepilkt werden sollte oder doch mehr gejiggt wird. 
Zum Pilken ist ne Kev Seaspin in 3,30 Meter schon echt was vernünftiges oder ne Black Arrow in 3,60 (aber nur bis 70gr.) ist halt Sportex, aber auch hier --> Kauf ne alte Version, die neue Serie ist ne vollkommene Fehlentwicklung- leider.
Zum Jiggen mindestens 3,45 Meter Länge und dann auch bisschen schwerer, also ne Spod Rute oder nen Pilkstock wie ne Ivory von Daiwa oder Technium/Symetre von Shimano oder oder oder

Kann es nur immer wieder schreiben... Ich habe bestimmt 30 Pilkruten getestet (vornehmlich 3,30 Meter und drüber) und wenn ich überlege wie viele mittlerweile im Keller stehen und nicht mehr benutzt werden, hat es echt lange gedauert das ideale Gerät zu finden...#t

Also ausprobieren und viel Erfolg.. Ist manchmal echt schwer

Gruß

Tim 

Ps: Ne Berkley The Pulse Big Fish gehet auch ganz gut #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin, 
Also ich fische unteranderen eine Shimano Antares BX 300XH die ist super zum Pilken. Die Speedmaster Kannst auch nehmen mir persönlich etwas zuweich. Dann lieber die Speedmaster AX Mort Marie nehmen. Wenn du aber Jiggen möchtes, würde ich dir auch ne Längere rute empfehlen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## J3ns3r (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Kennt jemand die Pilkrute von Cormoran Seacor Black Star CM Pilk mit 3,50m Länge, 80 - 180g WG, 3 tlg ?


----------



## micha_2 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

die black star is natürlich nen ordentlich prügel, wobei noch mit 200g werfen kannst, also öfter mal zum pilken oder jiggen das richtige.

@jigtim hast du die ein oder andere rute, die du evl. loswerden möchtest, ab 3,45m?
suche noch ne shimano heavy duty hast du vielleicht?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Die 3,50er kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber ich hab die 2tlge 3,30er 90-150gr. WG.
Das ist ne Waffe bei der das angegebene WG passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Leichtere Pilks wie 90 machen an der Rute keinen Spass. Null Köderfeeling!!


----------



## JigTim (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin....

ich schau einmal was noch so im Keller rumsteht..
Habe da ber noch so einige über 3,45 Meter... So Adhoc
World Champion Pilk (verlängert), Dega Competition, Shimano Symetre Heavy Duty, YAD Tucson, Daiwa Ivory, Blitz Pilker, Berkley The Pulse und einige Prototypen, sowie diverse modifizierte schwere Karpfen und Hechtruten.

Die Cormoran-Teile finde ich nicht so dolle... Die alten Modelle wie bspw. Black Star CM Pilk oder Titanium Pilk - Sind zwar nur 3,30 Meter, aber deutlich besser wie ich finde

Viele Grüße


----------



## micha_2 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

ich bin mal so frech, die shimano is meine bidde bidde!!
die dega ist die alte 2teiliege bis 200g? dann nehm ich die auch gleich


----------



## Paul86 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hallo, 
habe mir diesen thread ausgesucht, weil mir dieser am aktuellsten erscheint (in der Suchfunktion gefunden). 

Ich  bin auf der Suche nach einer Pilkrute mit der ich vom Kutter aus auf  der Ostsee angeln möchte. Die Köder/Pilker, die wir dort benutzen  würden, dürften wohl im Bereich zwischen 60g und 120g liegen. 

Die  Rute sollte also ein Wurfgewicht bis zu etwa 160g haben, etwa 2,7m bis  max 3m lang sein (hier weiß ich dass längere Ruten besser sein sollen,  jedoch möchte ich diese auch gelegentlich zum angeln vom kleinerem Boot  aus benutzen) und eine möglichst kleine Transportlänge haben (da wir zu  4. im Auto sind und die rute in den Kofferraum eines Golfs passen  sollte).

In der engeren Auswahl sind momentan:
*Sportex Seastar travel* mit 2,7m, 90-160g Wg. Diese hat den Vorteil dass ein Transportrohr zum Lieferumfang gehört. Jedoch ist bei dieser der Griff deutlisch Länger als bei den anderen. Ich frage mich nun ist dies ein Vorteil oder eher hinderlich auf einem Kutter (dies ist mein erster Angelausflug auf dem Meer).

*WFT next Millenium* 40g-135g Wg aber leider mit einer Länge von 2,4m wahrscheinlich zu kurz.

und 
*WFT Pro Salt Baltic Pilk Traveller* 40g-150g Wg und einer Länge von 2,6m (wobei der Blank dieser Rute genau so lang ist wie bei Sportex Seastar). Und leider gibt es bei dieser Rute und der anderen WFT kein Transportrohr.

Welche dieser Ruten würdet ihr bevorzugen?

Gruß 
Paul


----------



## bombe220488 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Ich empfehle die Cormoran Red Pilk wenns nicht so teuer sein muss.
Fische die Rute wirklich gerne und lässt sich super mit werfen und Angeln.
Straff und schnell ist sie, damit kannste auch nen 30gramm Köder gut rauspfeffern.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-Seacor-Red-Pilk-Rute-3-00m-90-150g-Hammerpreis-NEU-OVP-/331043976890

achso, zu schnell gelesen... zu deinen ruten der wahl kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Dorsch 61 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin. Ich benutze seit Jahren die Seahawk von Fenwick.
Wurfgewicht 25-125 g in der 3 m Länge. Super Rute wirklich.
Da wackelt nichts und es ist auch kein Verschleiss an irgend einem Teil zu sehen.Straffe Rute die alles kann.


----------



## Paul86 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, jedoch haben die von euch vorgeschlagenen Ruten ein längeres Transportmaß die bekomme ich leider nicht in den Kofferraum. 
Die Rute sollte schon nicht Länger als 70cm im Transport sein.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Ist schon gefühlte 1000x empfohlen, und fast genauso oft für sehr gut empfunden worden.
BALZER EDITION  NORTH BALTIC SEA 165 in 2, 85m.
Geniale super ausbalancierte Rute, die dein WG perfekt abdeckt und mit ihrer Länge von 2, 85 nen super Kompromiss zwischen Kutter und Kleinboot  ist.
Zudem mit bummelig 100 Euronen auch noch bezahlbar!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Wenn das Packmaß ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung ist,  die Sportex.
Odef ne Telerute. Da kenn ich den Markt allerdings nicht.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Packmaß 70 cm ist jetzt nicht wirklich der Ernst, oder? Da bleibt nur eine Tele (würg) oder Reiserute gucke mal bei Shimano im Exage STC oder Beastmaster STC. Aber verglichen mit den hier aufgeführten Ruten werden die durch die vielen Teilung recht schwer werden. Ich würde dir dann eher eine dreiteilige empfehlen, da wird es aber über 70cm gehen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Ich denke auch das man bei der Rutenwahl nicht das Packmaß als Priorität setzen sollte! Mit 4 Leuten im Golf kann man die Ruten doch auch prima zwischen den Vordersitzen auf die Mittelkonsole durchschieben.


----------



## allegoric (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Gerade die Balzer North Serie ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Die nutzen wir mittlerweile auch anderweitig. Die taugt sogar zum "normalen" Raubfischangeln. Super Teil v.a. der Preis ist hart.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

die Balzerfitschen waren ihm doch zu weich


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Moin,

fische momentan noch eine Penn Overseas Light Pilk in 270, echt ein guter Stecken. Wird allerdings in absehbarer Zukunft ausgetauscht bzw. muss auf die Ersatzbank. Auf der nächsten Rute wird dann nirgendwo der Schriftzug "Pilk" zu lesen sein, es wird eine Penn trq nano Seaspin bis 100gr Wurfgewicht. Gegen die ist die Overseas echt kein Vergleich, eine ganz andere Liga. Passt dann auch eher zu meinem Einsatz, da ich vom klassischen Pilken immer mehr zum Spinnfischen abdrifte. Ne Spinne kann man in meinen Augen auch besser zum Pilken verwenden als eine Pilke zum Spinnen. 
Für alles schwerere ist noch eine Rute >12lbs dabei.

Gruß!


----------



## FischermanII (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Empfehlung für eine Pilkrute ?*

Hi Dorsch_freak

war am überlegen mir die Overseas zuzulegen fürs das leichte pilken und spinnangeln in norwegen also pilker bis 100Gr. wie macht sich denn bei diesem Einsatz die rute
vlt. kannst du mir sie ja mal ein bisschen beschreiben 
Spitzenaktion oder Schwabbelstock ...


----------

